# FTP Download Batch



## Dominik50 (26. Januar 2018)

Hallo

schon einmal als Info bin in Sachen Batch totaler Neuling
Ich bekomme jeden Tag eine .zip Datei auf einen Server. Diese möchte ich runterladen und entpacken und das jeden Tag zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit. Datei sollte dann auch noch auf Server gelöscht werden Kann mir jemand helfen?

Schon einmal danke


----------



## vfl_freak (29. Januar 2018)

Moin,


Dominik50 hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir jemand helfen?


Wobei jetzt genau ???? 

Mal ehrlich: noch weniger Angaben konntest nicht machen, oder ?
Was genau versuchst  Du denn??

VG Klaus


----------



## HonniCilest (29. Januar 2018)

Du hast letzten Endes 2 verschiedene Anforderungen

1) Ich bekomme jeden Tag... zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit...
Eine Batch als solches reicht dafür nicht aus. Dafür brauchst du einen Scheduled Task
https://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/library/cc721931(v=ws.11).aspx
Wenn du dich hier durchklickst kannst du den zeitlichen Rhythmus einstellen und am Ende ein Programm zum Ausführen auswählen. Das Programm ist dann deine Batch, die 2) ausführt

2) ...eine .zip Datei auf einen Server... *runterladen *und *entpacken*... auf Server *gelöscht*
Brauchst du bei einem der 3 markierten Steps hilfe?


----------



## ComFreek (29. Januar 2018)

Ich würde eine andere Sprache als Batch empfehlen. Batch ist ziemlich weit entfernt von einer Programmier- oder Skriptsprache 
Wenn du beim Shell Skripting bleiben willst, dann würde ich dir PowerShell empfehlen. Dafür gibt es mit Posh-SSH zum Beispiel auch eine Bibliothek für SSH und SFTP: https://github.com/darkoperator/Posh-SSH
(Falls du noch FTP verwendest und die Dateien oder die Logindaten sensibel sind, bitte auf ein verschlüsseltes Protokoll umsteigen.)


----------

